# My 09 muzzy hunt



## mat b. (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't post on here much, but I do drop by to read and look at the pics of deer and elk. Some people on here have taken some nice ones.

Well my hunt started of hunting a spot I usually find a lot of deer in, but this year I only saw 6 deer in two days of hunting, so I tried another spot that usually holds a number of deer.

I got to spot #2 on Friday night and hunted and hiked a bit, was about to call it a night after seeing 20 or so deer. I was on my way down the canyon and spotted some deer below me feeding. They had no idea I was there. So I glassed and saw that there was about 6-8 bucks. Hurry and put a cap in my gun and turned on the scope, picked out a deer and................. whack! The infamous sound of a 45 caliber slug hitting a deer. After watching him for a minute I could tell he was fatally hit and watched him bed down. At this time it was dark but I could see him with my flash light, and see he was still alive. I tried to walk out of there and come back in the a.m. but I jumped him up, he ran about 40 yards and bedded back down again. So I walked father away from him to hope not to jump him again. I marked where I new he was last and left for the night. Hoping nothing would get to him over the night, I knew he wouldn't go anywhere if he wasn't pushed a predator.

Come morning time I was able to get on his tracks, and blood trail, and followed that for about 150 yards and found him dead.

He is not the biggest buck, but he is my biggest  17 1/2 wide and 18 tall.





































Mat


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

Very very nice. thanks for sharing


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats a dandy congrats


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good looking buck! congrats


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice and thanks for sharing! Which region?


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Beautiful buck man!!! You should be very proud!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good work Mat. Way to trust your shot and let him die without chasing him forever.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

nice. 
;0 good job!!


----------



## mat b. (Jan 15, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Which region?


North Eastern

Thanks everybody. 

Mat


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Real nice buck congrats!!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Great buck! Still waiting on the rifle hunt to start....


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

lehi said:


> Great buck! Still waiting on the rifle hunt to start....


Doesn't lok like any will be left :wink:

Congrats on the nice buck.


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice buck!
looks an awful lot like where i was hunting


----------

